# Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square)



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

like the topic says, i got one 12" square solobaric and would like to know what amp would be good for getting the most out of this sub woofer? i may by a second sub so what amp could push 2 subs or just name one really good amp that i could just buy two of them







i have always had a system in my car but it was usually just two 10's and i has a rockford punch 800 running them. i sold that amp so its time to shop for new gear!


----------



## GTA_GTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square) (GTI_FEVER)*

I'm not knowledgable enough of the equipment out there to recommend a specific amp, but with those solobarics are VERY power-hungry. 
I just put a S10L7 in my car, with a Kicker DX350 pushing it with a Monster .5 Farad Cap. That's 350w (@ 2 ohms) continuous, 700w max. It sounds great, but the sub does seem a little underpowered with certain music in. I don't listen to rap/hip-hop that often, so it doesn't really bother me... but if you're a true bass-head, that amp propably wouldn't do justice to a 12L7.
I'd try to get at least 500W RMS per woofer... plus 1.5 farad cap and/or spare battery.
just my .02


----------



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square) (GTA_GTI)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square) (GTA_GTI)*

Try a ZR600, they put out around 725 watts rms. If that doesn't turn your crank move up to the ZR1000. If that's not loud enough for you then your already deaf


----------



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square) (Lexi)*

hey lexi are you talking about the kicker amps??


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square) (GTI_FEVER)*

I know people might not like this, but I say JBL 600.1 or 1200.1, I have owned both, currently bumping the 600.1, I have also had Fosgate BD1000a1, ZR240, ZR360, and ZR1000. I would still run the JBL any day of the week, tons of clean power and rated to 1ohm, I have even run it hard at .66 ohms, no problems at all. I am going up to either 1 1200.1 or 3 600.1s with 3 Fosgate HE2 subs or JL 12w6's not sure yet.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: Best amp to push a 12" Kicker Solobaric L7(square) (GTI_FEVER)*

Yes, I'm talking about Kicker amps. They just discontinued the ZR series and brought out a new model so the "older" one's will probably be available at a decent discount. I had a ZR1000 for a short period of time [sold for other reasons] and it thumped pretty good.


----------

